# chips or chunks? Blocks, pellets or dust? Sticky maybe?



## cy-gor (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw a few threads on pellets or dust and chips or chunks, but nothing all in one place.

Perhaps a sticky that covers the reasons to use each one and techniques for all.

Right now I am mostly using chunk, but I have toyed with the idea of pellets in foil packs or an amazn smoker, though the amazn wont work very well in my mini wsm i just built.

Also i am interested in compressed blocks.

I found these: http://shop.mojobricks.com  but that's about it so far.

I think this would be a good candidate for a sticky.


----------



## cy-gor (Sep 18, 2012)

Chips, Chunks or small logs.

I will of course edit these as people respond.

Chips: 

Pros:Fine for small smokes.

Can be used in pouches.

Available in smaller quantities if you dont smoke often

Cons:

doesn't seem to last as long

Chunks:

Pros:Lasts longer

Cons: may be too large for your smoker.

Small logs:

Likely this is for people who have wood on their own land. havent really seen this as an option in stores so i dont know much about availability.


----------



## cy-gor (Sep 18, 2012)

Pellets, dust, and blocks

Honestly I haven't messed with any of these so I will need some input from others.

Pellets:

Dust:

Blocks:


----------

